# Deux bibliothèques Iphoto



## Rodess (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, 

j'ai un MBA et un MB, et deux bibliothèques Iphoto différentes

À chaque fois que je veux synchroniser l'une des bibliothèques sur l'ipad (2), l'autre s'efface. 

Y a t'il une solution (mis à part synchroniser mes deux bibliothèques Iphoto) ?


Merci d'avance


----------

